# AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Graphics Card Limit



## Ninja2014 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello
I am going to purchase an AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition CPU. I am using an ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX motherboard with 850W power supply

What graphics card is my limit in the Radeon series and NVidia cards.
I am going to run games like MW3 and BF3 and many other high graphics games plus much HD video editing.

What are my limits and which one should i get?


----------



## JLuchinski (Oct 22, 2011)

What brand and model is your PSU if you know? And what is your budget towards a video card?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

there is no limit to the card other than, as he was saying, the price and the model and brand of the power supply


----------



## Ninja2014 (Oct 22, 2011)

JLuchinski said:


> What brand and model is your PSU if you know? And what is your budget towards a video card?


COUGAR SX850
A card less than 500 would be nice


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

well i've heard that cougar is a sh*t brand, so that may need to go, and for about 100-120 you can get a new good psu with 750-850w and that's plenty even for an sli'd, but if you only use 1 it may be fine, but that psu may burn out and take some other things with it, so i'll link a 580 ($500), and a 570 ($400), and both a psu for a single gpu and one for 2 sli'd if you'd like to keep that option.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130590

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130620

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703026

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022


----------



## Ninja2014 (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you recomend the NVIDIA or Radeons??


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

the 6970 is weaker than the 570


----------



## dsgarcia (Oct 22, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> the 6970 is weaker than the 570



Very funny, have you looked at the Benchmarks of the two? A 6970 is a little ahead of the 570 and a 580 is ahead of a 6970. If you are going to be playing BF3 on max I would suggest a Nvidia GTX 580 if you can shell out that kind of money otherwise I would go with a GTX 570 over a HD 6970 (Only because BF3 is a one of the rare games that a GTX 570 out performs a HD 6970). I would highly recommend spending more on a PSU to protect your investment in your graphics cards. Brands like Antec, Silverstone, Power & Cooling, Corsair, etc... are known for high quality and good warrenties. For the video editing I would get 16Gb DDR3 1600Mhz or higher RAM and Crossfire 2 x Radeon HD 6970/ SLI 2 x GTX 570's or 580's, and get a Core i7 980x or a FX 8 Core Processor.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/292?vs=306

they are about equal actually, and since the 6970 is a higher yeilding 6950 basically or similar to that i doubt it will overclock very much, while the 570 should overclock like hell.

also for video editing what you said is pointless, there is no need to spend near that much at all, the 1100t is more than sufficient for that stuff and under a fifth the price of just the cpu, 16gb's is also a waste unless he's editing a 10hr long video, 8gb's is fine, 12gb's would be more than enough for anyone. and remember he said hd vid editing, not 3d animation, which if it was that for a professional then i could see recomending that stuff, but not for just vid editing.


----------



## dsgarcia (Oct 22, 2011)

Obviously your a Nvidia fanboy johnny... and how can you make a comment on how a GTX 570 overclocks if you have never done it yourself? I don't mean to come off rude but you really should try to keep your fingers from stroking out such idiotic statements. A 6970 is clearly the victor at factory settings over a 570 at factory settings notice that overclocking never came up in this entire thread. Also have you ever done HD video editing of 2+ hour video because I have and I can tell you that rendering it will take every bit of the available memory even if I had 24Gb it would still utilize it all if you have professional software. So please think before you regurgitate something you read off of some brainless persons blog and check the facts rather than just saying "A 6970 is a weaker card then a 570" because that is false!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

actually i recomend the amd cards untill it gets to 200 where i say the 560 then the 6950 then nvidia is better past there. also did you even look at the bench link i put, the 570 actually is about equal win/loss, but the 570 has bigger wins than the 6970, so it would be better. and for using 24gb's for hd vid editing, you're just retarded there


----------



## mihir (Oct 22, 2011)

dsgarcia said:


> Obviously your a Nvidia fanboy johnny... and how can you make a comment on how a GTX 570 overclocks if you have never done it yourself? I don't mean to come off rude but you really should try to keep your fingers from stroking out such idiotic statements. A 6970 is clearly the victor at factory settings over a 570 at factory settings notice that overclocking never came up in this entire thread. Also have you ever done HD video editing of 2+ hour video because I have and I can tell you that rendering it will take every bit of the available memory even if I had 24Gb it would still utilize it all if you have professional software. So please think before you regurgitate something you read off of some brainless persons blog and check the facts rather than just saying "A 6970 is a weaker card then a 570" because that is false!



Haha don't mind jonny. 
At resolutions equal to or greater than 1920x1080, the GTX 570(1280mb) performs a bit better than the HD 6970, the difference won't be noticeable in real life situation, but at resolutions greater than Full HD, the HD 6970 shows its true colours and uses its 2GB VRAM.









jonnyp11 said:


> you're just retarded there


And admin already warned you about trash talk.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 22, 2011)

well ok then, using 24gb's for hd vid editing is wrong, unless it's like a 24 hr long vid

and that graph shows that unless you're on a 2560xXXXX then the 570 is better, and monitors of that resolution will cost more than the gpu and a second, since they start at 806 + 15 shipping


----------



## JLuchinski (Oct 22, 2011)

To the OP, what resolution is your monitor and are you using more then one?


----------



## Ricky008 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Best bang for your buck.*



Ninja2014 said:


> Hello
> I am going to purchase an AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition CPU. I am using an ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX motherboard with 850W power supply
> 
> What graphics card is my limit in the Radeon series and NVidia cards.
> ...



OK you don't have to spend a fortune on a video card. I too am running the phenom 2 x6, 8 gigs of ram, and a 750 PSU. This video card will give you the best bang for your buck, without breaking the bank. runs BF3 on high and smooth as glass.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133380


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol, don't listen too much to Johnny, he has no experience first hand whatsoever, in fact 6 months ago I had to explain to him what a PSU does.

Also, video editing uses a lot of RAM.  Don't be mistaken though, Windows 7 manages RAM differently to all other OS previous and will use as much RAM as you can give it (its a faster interface than even a SSD)>

ATi cards get raped in BF3 with MSAA on, so take that into consideration.  What resolution are you planning on playing? 

Gaming - get a GTX580 or 2 x 570s for BF3

A toaster can play MW3 so anything above will work.

Video processing is another matter however.  Really inmo you need to go with as many cores and as much as you can use.  

You need a better PSU>

2 GTX 580s will bottle that 1100T though.


----------

